
How we introduced Airbnb Cereal typeface to our UI - enra
https://airbnb.design/working-type/
======
ezekg
I was kind of disappointed they didn't go into the origins of the name [0].
There's a good NPR podcast episode that covers this weird story [1].

[0]: [https://www.airbnb.com/obamaos](https://www.airbnb.com/obamaos)

[1]:
[https://one.npr.org/?sharedMediaId=497820565:497945288](https://one.npr.org/?sharedMediaId=497820565:497945288)

~~~
enra
Good call, it wasn't referenced in this post. It's talked about on the
introduction: [https://airbnb.design/introducing-airbnb-
cereal/](https://airbnb.design/introducing-airbnb-cereal/)

The story: [https://www.wired.com/2017/02/airbnbs-surprising-path-to-
y-c...](https://www.wired.com/2017/02/airbnbs-surprising-path-to-y-
combinator/)

~~~
ezekg
I think the announcement melted the database, but will be sure to check out
that link a little later. :)

It's a solid typeface, so great job.

